# Kyle Busch got punched by Richard Childress after truck race



## ryano (Jun 4, 2011)

Im hearing Richard got him pretty good too.

Altercation between Childress and Kyle Busch after CWTS Race: UPDATE: From the SPEED Center Facebook page, "multiple witnesses tell SPEED there was a physical confrontation between Richard Childress and Kyle Busch after today's NASCAR Truck Series race..RCR driver Joey Coulter and Kyle battled for position..Kyle hit Coulter's truck on the cool-down lap..multiple sources say Childress took matters into his own hands".(6-4-2011) 

UPDATE: Richard Childress had an altercation with Kyle Busch in the Camping World Truck Series garage area after the O'Reilly Auto Parts 250, sources confirmed Saturday night. NASCAR spokesman Kerry Tharp confirmed that NASCAR was looking into the rumors of an altercation following the Camping World Truck Series race at Kansas Speedway. The altercation happened in the garage area about 30 minutes after the conclusion of the race, according to the sources, who indicated that Childress initiated the altercation. Childress likely was upset that late in the race, Richard Childress Racing driver Joey Coulter and Busch had a tight battle for fifth with contact on the final lap. Busch tapped Coulter on the cool-down lap following the race


----------



## ryano (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.sbnation.com/nascar/2011/6/4/2206997/kyle-busch-richard-childress-punch-nascar-truck-series-kansas-altercation-2011

Kyle Busch, Richard Childress Have Altercation After NASCAR Truck Race In Kansas

7:56p
by Jeff Gluck 

Kyle Busch was put into a headlock and punched several times by famed team owner Richard Childress before falling to the ground, according to several people with direct knowledge of an altercation that occurred after the Kansas Truck Series race on Saturday.
Busch, who had raced hard with Richard Childress Racing's Joey Coulter late in the event, was confronted by Childress in the garage following the race.

According to several sources, Childress removed his watch and handed it to grandson Austin Dillon before walking up to Busch.

Childress apparently didn't like what he heard from Busch upon speaking with the driver, and the 65-year-old grandfather placed Busch in a headlock and punched him two or three times.

Busch then went to the ground in a defensive position to avoid further injury, but Childress attempted to punch Busch again after he rose.

SPEED's Ray Dunlap reported Busch may have suffered a black eye in the incident.

This obviously isn't the first time Busch has had an issue with someone related to Richard Childress Racing. Busch has found himself in several disagreements with RCR's Kevin Harvick, including a notable incident at Darlington in which Busch moved Harvick's car on pit road to try and avoid getting punched.

We'll obviously keep you up to date as more details about this story come in from those in Kansas.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## timothyroland (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope someone got it on video


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 4, 2011)

This thread is useless without pics.


----------



## riprap (Jun 4, 2011)

Rick Hendrick should have went after Earnhardt back in the day after he roughed up Bodine a few times. It doesn't feel good when the shoe's on the other foot I guess.

If Kyle is on probation,  I'm sure he was in no position to defend himself. What if he had punched Richard in the face. They would be saying he beat up an old man. Lose lose situation.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 4, 2011)

Maybe Richard beat that huge nose back into his head and wiped that smirck off his face............. Could not have happened to a better guy..


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jun 4, 2011)

I got $20 on the old man.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 4, 2011)

I love it!!


----------



## ryano (Jun 4, 2011)

riprap said:


> Rick Hendrick should have went after Earnhardt back in the day after he roughed up Bodine a few times. It doesn't feel good when the shoe's on the other foot I guess.
> 
> If Kyle is on probation,  I'm sure he was in no position to defend himself. What if he had punched Richard in the face. They would be saying he beat up an old man. Lose lose situation.





defend him all you want to....figured it wouldnt be long before the Kyle Busch minions came out around here.....bottom line is your boy is a classless punk with a smart elic mouth on him and just got his butt handed to him by a 65 year old grandpa for running that "gator" LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I actually cant believe it took this long before someone finally got tired of the punk


----------



## stravis (Jun 4, 2011)

I would literally pay to see video of it. That is hilarious.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 4, 2011)

bamajoey said:


> Probation had nothing to do with it. Busch is all mouth.



x2......


----------



## tcward (Jun 4, 2011)

riprap said:


> Rick Hendrick should have went after Earnhardt back in the day after he roughed up Bodine a few times. It doesn't feel good when the shoe's on the other foot I guess.
> 
> If Kyle is on probation,  I'm sure he was in no position to defend himself. What if he had punched Richard in the face. They would be saying he beat up an old man. Lose lose situation.



Good post Rip! Go Kyle keep it stirred up bud! They just can't stand it!


----------



## tcward (Jun 4, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Maybe Richard beat that huge nose back into his head and wiped that smirck off his face............. Could not have happened to a better guy..



I think Dick maybe was jealous 'cause Rowdy had maybe a little bit bigger nose than he did!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 4, 2011)

Really? That's all you got?


----------



## golffreak (Jun 4, 2011)

Kyle Bush is a world-class punk. Someone is going to hurt him one day and teach him a lesson he should have learned a long time ago. Him and his childish antics are the main reason I couldn't care less about NASCAR.


----------



## tcward (Jun 4, 2011)

Where is 'ol Emu? He's gonna love this!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 5, 2011)

stravis said:


> I would literally pay to see video of it. That is hilarious.



I agree with you 100 %.  I would definitely pay good money to watch this little punk get his rear-end kicked by Richard.  

I just wish that I had video or photos of the melee.  Heck, I could have had T-Shirts printed up showing Busch all smashed up and with his "Shiner" showing etc and I would probably sell about 50,000 on the very first day.  If you don't think that the majority of fans hate this little punk, then you should hear the ear splitting roar when Kyle finally wrecks his car and is out of the race.  It would suit me if he wrecked on the first lap in every race.


----------



## polkhunt (Jun 5, 2011)

I will be the first to say I do not like Busch he is a punk but I just lost a lot of respect for Childress(if the story is true). I thought he had a little class but I guess not. He lowered himself and acted like he is in middle school, not very mature on his part.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 5, 2011)

"sometimes ya gotta fight to be a man"


----------



## HCA59 (Jun 5, 2011)

It's about time someone got their hands on this clown. I love it.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 5, 2011)

riprap said:


> Rick Hendrick should have went after Earnhardt back in the day after he roughed up Bodine a few times. It doesn't feel good when the shoe's on the other foot I guess.
> 
> If Kyle is on probation,  I'm sure he was in no position to defend himself. What if he had punched Richard in the face. They would be saying he beat up an old man. Lose lose situation.



I think we grew up not far from one another. In the part of Douglas county I grew up in, Winston, the "old men" were WW2 vets that grew up hard. You DID NOT mess with them even in your prime.

Childress may be an old man, but he's still in fighting shape. Wouldn't been no shame in KB getting a good shot in defending himself. Nope. Simple truth is, Childress taught him what fights used to look like back in the day instead of the pansy slap fights we see today in cup racing.


----------



## riprap (Jun 5, 2011)

tcward said:


> Good post Rip! Go Kyle keep it stirred up bud! They just can't stand it!



I'm not really a Kyle Busch fan, but just looking at it from an non objective view. I'm sure all the Kyle Busch haters hated Jeff Gordon when he started winning all those races.

I remember watching a video where a Nascar reporter said Darrell Waltrip TALKED the Allisons out of the championship in 1982 I think. I don't remember any fist fights. Whats the car owner doing throwing punches anyway? His driver must be as big of a wimp as yall say Kyle is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Really? That's all you got?



HEY, that's my line..

Glad Richard took ol' big ears to the "old school" of how things use to be done in NASCAR...


----------



## specialk (Jun 5, 2011)

i sure hope mr. childress did not hurt his hand or fingers in the altercation......prayers sent......


----------



## ryano (Jun 5, 2011)

polkhunt said:


> I will be the first to say I do not like Busch he is a punk but I just lost a lot of respect for Childress(if the story is true). I thought he had a little class but I guess not. He lowered himself and acted like he is in middle school, not very mature on his part.



Im sure he wont lose any sleep over what YOU, an anonymous poster on a message board that he doesnt even read thinks.

According to Marty Smith last night on Sports Center, Richard told Kyle a few years ago that if he didnt stop tearing up his cars that he would handle it himself and well I guess he had all he could take and made good on that offer yesterday.

Bottom line is, Kyle Busch is a tool with a big mouth on him and he lets said big mouth write checks his butt cant cash. Evidently "dont worry about it OLD MAN" was the wrong thing to say yesterday.

Did you lose a lot of respect for Cale Yarborough and Donnie Allison for fighting?    Are they immature middle schoolers too?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 5, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> Simple truth is, Childress taught him what fights used to look like back in the day instead of the pansy slap fights we see today in cup racing.



Very true. Richard had to fight Kyle 'cause Harvick couldn't get it done. If Harvick had really wanted to fight, he would have found Kyle in the garage, with no helmets and no worries of a NASCAR official stepping in.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jun 5, 2011)

Kyle's big brother Kurt sure toned down his cockiness when Jimmy Spencer broke his nose at Bristol!

Maybe the little pinhead will pipe down a little now!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope Kyle spins Delana on lap one.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 5, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Very true. Richard had to fight Kyle 'cause Harvick couldn't get it done. If Harvick had really wanted to fight, he would have found Kyle in the garage, with no helmets and no worries of a NASCAR official stepping in.



Last I saw of that Kyle was the one using his car to push and run from a fight not Harvick......... Gomer is always the one to spout off then run for the hauler.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 5, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Last I saw of that Kyle was the one using his car to push and run from a fight not Harvick......... Gomer is always the one to spout off then run for the hauler.



Was Harvick wearing his helmet? Thought so.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry Miguel but once again,

Really? Is that all you got?


----------



## ryano (Jun 5, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Was Harvick wearing his helmet? Thought so.



Was Busch wearing his? Thought so.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 5, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Was Harvick wearing his helmet? Thought so.



Was Pyle in a 3500lb car using it to run away, wearing his helmet and seatbelt???? Thought so... Rex, your not gonna win a battle trying to prove that KB is some big bad dude. His actions say otherwise..... Now can the kid drive? Oh yeah, he is probably one of the most talented drivers in the past 10-15 years or so, but he is also a punk.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 5, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Was Pyle in a 3500lb car using it to run away, wearing his helmet and seatbelt???? Thought so... Rex, your not gonna win a battle trying to prove that KB is some big bad dude. His actions say otherwise..... Now can the kid drive? Oh yeah, he is probably one of the most talented drivers in the past 10-15 years or so, but he is also a punk.



I don't think KB or Harvick are bad dudes.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 5, 2011)

why would anybody take up for someone that acts like KB?

I was brought up that guys that acted as he does week in and week out,could use a good butt kicking.


----------



## MD746 (Jun 5, 2011)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Kyle's big brother Kurt sure toned down his cockiness when Jimmy Spencer broke his nose at Bristol!
> 
> Maybe the little pinhead will pipe down a little now!



This is what happens to racers that didn't grow up racing in the south and mid west.


----------



## bassack (Jun 5, 2011)

Just saw KB's interview on Speed. Yep, he got his tail whooped. Once a punk always a punk!


----------



## riprap (Jun 5, 2011)

Racing sure was better when the race came on at 1 pm and they started racing at 1:10pm. All this stuff came about because of too much media coverage. Four hours of pre race coverage, two hours afterwards and 4 or 5 shows during the week. Now things are like wrestling use to be way back. They would fight it out in the ring, talk about each others mama and then be hanging out at a bar or restaurant after the match.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 5, 2011)

I told ya'll Kylie lovers that he wasn't too smart. Wanna argue that fact now. That's the best news I've heard in a long time. LOL,  ol Rexie is trying to act like Harvick was scared, but Harvick didn't run, And maybe next time ol Kylie will run from The Old Man.  Way to go Childress. That's why RCR is my favorite team.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jun 5, 2011)

specialk said:


> i sure hope mr. childress did not hurt his hand or fingers in the altercation......prayers sent......





I don't like KB because he acts like a jerk, but the guy can drive and he's good enough to win without tearing everyone else up.  Hopefully this will inspire him to try a little harder to do that.


----------



## tcward (Jun 5, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I told ya'll Kylie lovers that he wasn't too smart. Wanna argue that fact now. That's the best news I've heard in a long time. LOL,  ol Rexie is trying to act like Harvick was scared, but Harvick didn't run, And maybe next time ol Kylie will run from The Old Man.  Way to go Childress. That's why RCR is my favorite team.



We'll see who is smart when fines come out. Childress is an idiot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

tcward said:


> We'll see who is smart when fines come out. Childress is an idiot.



Fines are a joke. Like Richard can't afford them.
And I promise you Kyle got a long earned lesson that he'll not soon forget.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fines are a joke. Like Richard can't afford them.
> And I promise you Kyle got a long earned lesson that he'll not soon forget.


----------



## ryano (Jun 5, 2011)

tcward said:


> We'll see who is smart when fines come out. Childress is an idiot.


----------



## ryano (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fines are a joke. Like Richard can't afford them.
> And I promise you Kyle got a long earned lesson that he'll not soon forget.



Any fine they give Richard will be well worth the satisfaction he got from pounding Kyles face yesterday 

What would be funny is if all the drivers that are sick and tired of that mouthy punk chipped in and paid it for Richard


----------



## tcward (Jun 5, 2011)

ryano said:


> Any fine they give Richard will be well worth the satisfaction he got from pounding Kyles face yesterday
> 
> What would be funny is if all the drivers that are sick and tired of that mouthy punk chipped in and paid it for Richard



Oh man would that be funny.


----------



## donald-f (Jun 5, 2011)

Kyle did not do so good today. I think he had a little trouble seeing. He sure made good use of his sun glasses.


----------



## dorkfish (Jun 5, 2011)

RC to Grandson "Hold this I had enough I'm going to give one or take one"


----------



## 00Beau (Jun 5, 2011)

Nascar should give Richard Childress a Million Dollar check for something that was long over due!!!


----------



## tcward (Jun 5, 2011)

Nascar determined today that Kyle did nothing to provoke UFC hopeful Richard Childress to attack him. I say again, keep 'em stirred up Rowdy!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 5, 2011)

Your boy still got popped by a grandpa. 

You must be proud. Comes off like a coward more and more each day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2011)

RC showed his grandson how to take care of business.


----------



## tcward (Jun 5, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> RC showed his grandson how to take care of business.



RC showed his grandson what?


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 5, 2011)

Dieselengine9 needs to do a little history research......How  was it KB said, " I,ll wreck anybody to win"? Time somebody set him in his place. Back when KB was picking on Jr. Motorsports , Junior should have don what RC did! Way to go old Man, show the little spoiled brat he needs to grow up! The Coach needs to discipline his baby boy too!


----------



## fireman1501 (Jun 5, 2011)

All i can say is when richard finds a winning driver like joe gibbs has found he may not get so upset anymore.  Rcr man they about a joke.  Rcr needs dale jr back over there to be with the rest of those rejects.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh yea, the 2nd race in a row that Kylie finished behind Harvick.  Man, I just love it. Kyle has one fan that thinks he does no wrong. Kyle may not get in trouble but I bet next time he don't give a smart alec answer to Childress.  It worked fore his brother, and it'll work for Kyle"howdy doody" Busch.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 5, 2011)

fireman1501 said:


> All i can say is when richard finds a winning driver like joe gibbs has found he may not get so upset anymore.  Rcr man they about a joke.  Rcr needs dale jr back over there to be with the rest of those rejects.



childress has 6 cup titles, more than ol man Gibbs.  gibbs has always had punks driving for him. Stewart, Hamlin, Busch.  Kyle can win races but he can't win a championship. really the only other owner that has a right to be mentioned in the same sentence with Childress would be Hendrick. Gibbs, nahhh, not yet.  Richard just did what Gibbs either wouldn't or couldn't do.  GO RCR.


----------



## ryano (Jun 6, 2011)

fireman1501 said:


> Rcr man they about a joke.



Well all I can say is how many Championships does Coach Joe Gibbs have versus Richard Childress?

Thats exactly what I thought.

Shut up already. You sound like a whiner just like your boy Kyle.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 6, 2011)

ryano said:


> Well all I can say is how many Championships does Coach Joe Gibbs have versus Richard Childress?
> 
> Thats exactly what I thought.
> 
> Shut up already. You sound like a whiner just like your boy Kyle.



when was his last one and how many more years has RCR been around???


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 6, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> when was his last one and how many more years has RCR been around???



Bueller?  Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## ryano (Jun 6, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Bueller?  Bueller? Bueller?



uhhh what does that have to do with anything 

RC has twice as many and has been a lot closer to a 7th with Kevin than Gibbs has # 4 with Kyle. 

Im sorry you arent smart enough to figure that out.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 6, 2011)

ryano said:


> uhhh what does that have to do with anything
> 
> RC has twice as many and has been a lot closer to a 7th with Kevin than Gibbs has # 4 with Kyle.
> 
> Im sorry you arent smart enough to figure that out.



you didn't answer the question.  how long has it been?

the way i see it, one owner is going up, while the other is going down.


----------



## ryano (Jun 6, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> you didn't answer the question.  how long has it been?



you didnt answer my question.

WHAT does that have to do with anything?


----------



## ryano (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello Hello Hello? Is there anybody in there?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 6, 2011)

ryano said:


> you didnt answer my question.
> 
> WHAT does that have to do with anything?



sure it does, rcr won with arguably the greatest driver to ever be in nascar, but sadly, it has been quite a while (16 years or so), since rcr has won the championship.  nobody is arguing what dale and richard did together, but he will not be able to win a championship with the clowns he has racing for him now.

when arguing about which owner has more wins, it helps to include how many years each have fielded a team.  rcr has about 10 years on gibbs.

i could care less for gibbs as an owner and don't care for hamlin.  i think kb is the best driver in nascar right now and most similar to dale sr.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 6, 2011)

Kyle can drive no doubt. Not a fan of his.

Curious though how you say he is the best when there is this guy who has won five straight championships? And no, I don't like him either but how can you say Kyle is the best? He may drive most like Sr I guess but no championships. 

I can't stand Kyle. But I will admit he is very talented behind the wheel. Just IMHO the best gets a trophy at the end of each year that says Champion on it and JJ had five. So how do you reconcile that?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 6, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Kyle can drive no doubt. Not a fan of his.
> 
> Curious though how you say he is the best when there is this guy who has won five straight championships? And no, I don't like him either but how can you say Kyle is the best? He may drive most like Sr I guess but no championships.
> 
> I can't stand Kyle. But I will admit he is very talented behind the wheel. Just IMHO the best gets a trophy at the end of each year that says Champion on it and JJ had five. So how do you reconcile that?



fair point, i should have said most talented.  jj is clearly the class of the field, but that is a combination of his talent, his crew chief and the organization he races for.  i think that if we are talking from a pure driving standpoint, i would put KB up there with anyone.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 6, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> fair point, i should have said most talented.  jj is clearly the class of the field, but that is a combination of his talent, his crew chief and the organization he races for.  i think that if we are talking from a pure driving standpoint, i would put KB up there with anyone.



Too bad it takes more then just driving.  The 48 had an awesome pass yesterday when he threaded the needle between the 18 and the ?...that was some driving.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 6, 2011)

I can agree with what your saying. Kyle takes chances and does pull them off quite a bit. I think he's got all the talent in the world but his personality rubs me wrong. But from a pure talent standpoint, it's hard to argue your opinion.


----------



## riprap (Jun 6, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> when was his last one and how many more years has RCR been around???



Richard Chilress only lives his dreams through other people, he NEVER won a race.


----------



## riprap (Jun 6, 2011)

Same thinking as myself.

http://www.sbnation.com/nascar/2011...ght-punch-nascar-news-kansas-2011-altercation


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 6, 2011)

riprap said:


> Same thinking as myself.
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/nascar/2011...ght-punch-nascar-news-kansas-2011-altercation





> Childress' decision to fight meant Busch's best option was to simply take his whooping. It was better than being the driver who gave an old man a broken nose.


Yep, just like a kid who's made one too many mistakes, he got a whooping and he deserved it.


----------



## ryano (Jun 6, 2011)

riprap said:


> Richard Chilress only lives his dreams through other people, he NEVER won a race.



How may races has Joe Gibbs won? Or Rick Hendrick? Or Chip Ganassi? Or Jack Roush?

ALL car owners in the Cup level have never won a race.

Guess they are all living their dream through other people


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 6, 2011)

http://sports.espn.go.com/rpm/nascar/truck/news/story?id=6631508

Now that's a fine....!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 6, 2011)

riprap said:


> Same thinking as myself.
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/nascar/2011...ght-punch-nascar-news-kansas-2011-altercation



the reaction would have been similar to the pedro martinez/don zimmer altercation.


----------



## ryano (Jun 6, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/rpm/nascar/truck/news/story?id=6631508
> 
> Now that's a fine....!!!



Still chump change though to those guys. Richard is worth MILLIONS.  Probably worth every penny to him just for the satisfaction 

He gets 50% of race earnings every race. His 3 drivers brought in a total of $336,000 just yesterday alone. He is still 18,000 to the good


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 6, 2011)

ryano said:


> Still chump change though to those guys. Richard is worth MILLIONS.  Probably worth every penny to him just for the satisfaction
> 
> He gets 50% of race earnings every race. His 3 drivers brought in a total of $336,000 just yesterday alone. He is still 18,000 to the good



kyle took care of that $18,000 when he slammed harvick's car into the wall the other day.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Jun 6, 2011)

Way to go RC!!  You the man!!!  Old School race fighting verses Jeff Gordon shoving matches.

I want to see the shiner on KB face!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 6, 2011)

Riprap, don't we all live our dreams thru others? It's called being a fan most of the time. Short for fanatic


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 6, 2011)

Ryano, and CC, ya'll have to understand that Rex has a HUGE man crish on Buch tooth big eaered guys so that's why he likes Kylie Busch.  kyle does have some skills like Dale Sr, but Sr never ran another car off the track then ran like a little girl to his hauler. And Sr never had his butt handed to him by another man old enuogh to be his daddy. In other words, Dale Sr could handle himself, on and off the track. Kyle well he has a hard time handling himself on the track and SHOLE CAN"T OFF THE TRACK.

Kylie was saying, "Please don't hit no more, I'll be a good little boy".


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jun 6, 2011)

If Childress wanted to make that money back he could sell pieces of that whooping he put on Busch for $10 each and the shares would be gone in a day.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yea, TC, Kylie is still not that smart, I don't care whgo you are, if you run that trap then granpa shuts it up for you and you fall down in a fetal position like a lil punk, then that's pretty STUPID and Ignorant and just proves what 95% of the folks know, he's a wimp.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 6, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ryano, and CC, ya'll have to understand that Rex has a HUGE man crish on Buch tooth big eaered guys so that's why he likes Kylie Busch.  kyle does have some skills like Dale Sr, but Sr never ran another car off the track then ran like a little girl to his hauler. And Sr never had his butt handed to him by another man old enuogh to be his daddy. In other words, Dale Sr could handle himself, on and off the track. Kyle well he has a hard time handling himself on the track and SHOLE CAN"T OFF THE TRACK.
> 
> Kylie was saying, "Please don't hit no more, I'll be a good little boy".



shemu, why do you think kevin is so tough?  the guy went to confront another driver, all while wearing his helmet.  if he really wanted to fight, he would have confronted kb after they had removed their helmets and away from anyone in nascar getting involved.  problem is, the way he handled it was just the way i expected.  he figured he might be able to push kyle, or slap him and then have an official get in between the two.  reminds me of the movie dazed and confused, when that long haired fella said that most fights don't last more then a punch or two and then gets broken up, which i'm sure kevin was thinking too.

yeah, kevin is a real tough guy.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 6, 2011)

I never said Kevin was a tough guy. But either you don't watch many races or just satrted watching races, Kevin has confronted way more drivers than your pretty girlie boy Kylie. As a matter of fact, that was the only time Harvick ever approached a vehicle or another driver with his helmet on. Besides, do you think Kyle is a tough guy, I mean really?

  One things is for certain, and whether you can man up and admkit it or not, your girl, sorry i meant BOY gat punched by and old man. No matter how you or TC or any other Busch lovers try to spin it, Kyle is a bigger coward than Harvick or Childress. 

Yea Harvick had his helmet on, and SO DID KYLE, so who was the tougher guy, to me the one that actually GETS OUT, not stays hidden behind the window net of a 3500 lb car, but if you can't see the difference then I truly am sorry man.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 6, 2011)

i don't think either of them are tough.


----------



## riprap (Jun 6, 2011)

ryano said:


> How may races has Joe Gibbs won? Or Rick Hendrick? Or Chip Ganassi? Or Jack Roush?
> 
> ALL car owners in the Cup level have never won a race.
> 
> Guess they are all living their dream through other people



I didn't know anyone on your list ever competed as a driver.

Childress 285 races - 0 wins
Busch       235 races- 21 wins

My point of the whole deal is, why is someone like RC complaining about this young punk, when his driver done that for years. You don't think Rick Hendrick or Junior Johnson or Ernie Elliott would have liked to beat the crap out of Earhardt. These owners, and the list of owners you have, have class.


----------



## tcward (Jun 6, 2011)

ryano said:


> Well all I can say is how many Championships does Coach Joe Gibbs have versus Richard Childress?
> 
> Thats exactly what I thought.
> 
> Shut up already. You sound like a whiner just like your boy Kyle.



How do you get off on telling somebody to shut up? He has a right to an opinion just like you.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

I always find it humorous to watch grown men argue and defend millionaires that, behind the scenes, really couldn't give two flips about all of this, and in fact usually are good friends after the race, regardless of the persona's they portray on the track.

Seriously guys. It's professional wrestling on wheels, get over it.


----------



## cafish (Jun 6, 2011)

Richard---If your reading please print up some tee-shirts that say "I WAS THERE TO SEE THE  WHIMP GET HIS  tail KICKED AT KANSAS"   and you will  sell $250000 thousand dollars worth before Daytona


----------



## ryano (Jun 6, 2011)

riprap said:


> I didn't know anyone on your list ever competed as a driver.
> 
> Childress 285 races - 0 wins
> Busch       235 races- 21 wins
> ...



The difference is, Dale Earnhardt won 76 races and get this 7 CHAMPIONSHIPS and I bet you cant even name 5 races where he tore up a car or took someone out yet yall  go on whining like he took somebody out every race. Nice reach though.

You are comparing apples to oranges. You know not what you are talking about but go on spewing that garbage if you makes you  feel better.


----------



## ryano (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I always find it humorous to watch grown men argue and defend millionaires that, behind the scenes, really couldn't give two flips about all of this, and in fact usually are good friends after the race, regardless of the persona's they portray on the track.
> 
> Seriously guys. It's professional wrestling on wheels, get over it.



Yeah  this thread  has ran its course really......I wouldnt care  if a Mod went ahead  and  locked it down or just done away with it.

No worries from me    Im done here


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

ryano said:


> Yeah  this thread  has ran its course really......I wouldnt care  if a Mod went ahead  and  locked it down or just done away with it.
> 
> No worries from me    Im done here



Well.... since you are the one that started the thread why don't you just delete it yourself? 

Look under "Thread tools" and then "Delete Thread"


----------



## riprap (Jun 6, 2011)

ryano said:


> The difference is, Dale Earnhardt won 76 races and get this 7 CHAMPIONSHIPS and I bet you cant even name 5 races where he tore up a car or took someone out yet yall  go on whining like he took somebody out every race. Nice reach though.
> 
> You are comparing apples to oranges. You know not what you are talking about but go on spewing that garbage if you makes you  feel better.



Geoff Bodine I don't know how many times. Darrell Waltrip-Richmond. Hut Strickland-Daytona. Terry Labonte-two years at Bristol. He just didn't take cars out, he would "rattle their cage" where their car couldn't perform at the level it once did.
The only race I ever attended was Talledega in 1989 and Waltrip was passing car after car at the end of the race until he reached Earnhardt and then a good bump and thats as far as he could go. There is a reason why Elliott won the most popular driver every year.

I can watch some old tapes and come up with more garbage, but this is all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## gacowboy (Jun 6, 2011)

*Poll......*

On a Nascar web poll 81% say the altercation was good for Nascar,
Nascar needs the excitement because most of the races are boring.
Go RCR !!!
I hope Harvick wins the Championship too!


----------



## riprap (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I always find it humorous to watch grown men argue and defend millionaires that, behind the scenes, really couldn't give two flips about all of this, and in fact usually are good friends after the race, regardless of the persona's they portray on the track.
> 
> Seriously guys. It's professional wrestling on wheels, get over it.



You have never defended Alabama football or Nick Saban have you?


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 7, 2011)

Riprap, when has Dale Sr ever taken a car out while no one was in it or wrecked one down pit road endangering the lives of folks not involved?  What can't answer that one?  here, I'll help you NEVER. 

And when has Dale Sr ever ran from a confrontation, he has NEVER bumped a car then boogity, boogity, boogity back to his hauler like a little girl.  Look back over the years and find that info.  

Oh yea, one more tidbit of info for you, Dale was confronted by many other drivers and owners, but the difference is, he was nice and HELPED others out, Kyle, he just flaps them lips and ears, and got smacked for it.  Besides, Dale Sr knew how to handle himself off the track.  And yes Elliott won most popular driver, but so has Dale Jr, what's your point. You'd rather have a fan favorite who ironically sells less merchandise that's bought by the fans than a 7 time Champion who led Elliott in sales total, and has 6 more titles. Hmmmm, OO KK  good one riprap.
You see, Gibbs has 1 driver now that will  run cars down pit road and had 1 before in Stewart. Gibbs also has 2 cowards, Logano and Busch. Busch, runs and Logano has to bring daddy to fight his battle. SOOOO  as far back as I remember, RCR has never had any cowards.  I checked back thru RCR driving and onwership career and couldn't find any.  Maybe you could enlighten us on it.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 7, 2011)

Ryano, please don't stop this thread, it's very entertaining to see the handfull of Busch lovers and Gibbs lovers to try and defend their driver/owner for retardation.  Funny really.

You know what I'd like to see, Gibbs try to punch, Harvick or Burton or Bowyer.  That'd be funny, but Gibbs won't he's too worried bout the NFL lockout.


----------



## riprap (Jun 7, 2011)

I shouldn't have got off on Dale. He was a nice guy off the track, but probably because he made so many mad on the track. 

Kyle Busch is a punk and couldn't care less if he ever wins another race. Kyle used his OWN truck to do the damage with this week. You definately can't bring Joe Gibbs into this, first class. He is a good Christian man, and even though he can't take a belt to them, the drivers are better men after leaving the organization. You don't see Tony Stewart's hot head anymore.  

Gibb's taught the toughest guys in the world. I never saw him run over and punch an opponent in the face after a late hit or a penalty.

Bottom line is Richard Childress was wrong and got the fine to prove it.

And Dale Earnhardt hit the pace car one time.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 7, 2011)

The reason Tony Stewart ain't as reckless is because it's coming out of his pocket now, not Gibbs.   Gibbs is a good christian man, but also the Bible teaches about discipline. You see, Richard Childress has this little "fishing trip" that he takes his unruly drivers on. He took Dale Sr on it and it settled him down alittle. also took Harvick on it, and it setlled him down some. You see, if you own a company and everyone of your employees are smart mouth arrogant punks, it causes a reflection on you.  I agree it maight have been wrong for Childress to do that, but I guarantee it was a learning lesson for Busch. Jimmy spencer shouldn't have broken Kurt Busch's nose, but have you noticed the change it made.  Some folks just aren't that big on respect and discipline, Gibbs is one of those. Even in football, he was very passive. Childress has no problems with keeping it on the track, he always told Skinner and Sr, to handle it on the track. Kyle always has to hit someone when the race is over, bet he thinks twice about it now.  

Yes Dale did hit yhe pace car once, but it was on the track and not pit road.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 7, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> when was his last one and how many more years has RCR been around???



Rexie, how long was Childress an owner before he won his first championship?   Gibbs?   hmmmm next question


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Rexie, how long was Childress an owner before he won his first championship?   Gibbs?   hmmmm next question



i don't remember your answer to this question- when was rcr's last championship?


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 7, 2011)

94, you see I know the answers, you don't. So go on back to watching your soap operas and quit trying to make a point you can't.


----------



## o2bfishin (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't watched NASCAR for a few years now. But even I can see it must be really, really hard being a Kyle Busch fan. 

Some comparisons:

The guy that tells his hunting buddies how great his Maroon 5 cd is.

Prefers North American Fisherman over GON.

Walks his poodle through the dog park.

Goes to Longhorn Steakhouse and orders a grilled chicken salad with the dressing on the side...............


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 7, 2011)

KB don't hunt, or fish, definately has a poodle and a malteses, and goes to Mcdonalds and orders a whopper.   

What a Dufus, oh wait, he's sooooo smart according to TC Ward.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 7, 2011)

O yea, to make Rexie and TC happy, you have to mention how beautiful and supportive his wife is. 

She doesn't like racing, believes it when KB told her he won the fight against Childress. Believes Childress is only 25 instead of 65. And doesn't know how many races Kyle even won.

Talk about  supportive.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh yea Rexie, I also answered the question I asked for you, since you obviously don't know. Both owners were 5 yrs into ownership before they won a title.  

But I'll make a bet with you, I bet Childress will win another title with one of his drivers before Gibbs does?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> 94, you see I know the answers, you don't. So go on back to watching your soap operas and quit trying to make a point you can't.



you made it for me.  rcr hasn't been in the mix for quite some time.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> O yea, to make Rexie and TC happy, you have to mention how beautiful and supportive his wife is.
> 
> She doesn't like racing, believes it when KB told her he won the fight against Childress. Believes Childress is only 25 instead of 65. And doesn't know how many races Kyle even won.
> 
> Talk about  supportive.



wow, is that really the path you're taking?  supportive wife?  who cares?  let's see, would i rather have a smokin' hot wife, who doesn't sit in the pit box at every race, or a horse faced wife that does?  i think i'm taking the hottie.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Oh yea Rexie, I also answered the question I asked for you, since you obviously don't know. Both owners were 5 yrs into ownership before they won a title.
> 
> But I'll make a bet with you, I bet Childress will win another title with one of his drivers before Gibbs does?



i'll take that bet.


----------



## RedlandCreekGreg (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess the 150K fine was pretty light considering you usually get jail time for hitting a woman


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jun 7, 2011)

RedlandCreekGreg said:


> I guess the 150K fine was pretty light considering you usually get jail time for hitting a woman


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 7, 2011)

RedlandCreekGreg said:


> I guess the 150K fine was pretty light considering you usually get jail time for hitting a woman


----------



## K80Shooter (Jun 7, 2011)

RedlandCreekGreg said:


> I guess the 150K fine was pretty light considering you usually get jail time for hitting a woman



I thought it was more like child abuse!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 7, 2011)

K80Shooter said:


> I thought it was more like child abuse!!



so does harvick having "relations" with horse face count as beastiality?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 7, 2011)

RedlandCreekGreg said:


> I guess the 150K fine was pretty light considering you usually get jail time for hitting a woman



  That was good...


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jun 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> But I'll make a bet with you, I bet Childress will win another title with one of his drivers before Gibbs does?





rex upshaw said:


> i'll take that bet.



So what are the terms and conditions of this bet?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 7, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> so does harvick having "relations" with horse face count as beastiality?



She doesn't look that bad from this angle...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 7, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> She doesn't look that bad from this angle...



classic "butterface".  from that angle, she almost looks like elin nordgren.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 7, 2011)

yikes-

http://www.zimbio.com/DeLana+Harvick/pictures/2/DeLana+Harvick+Photos


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 7, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> classic "butterface".



  lol I wonder if ole harvick always answers "paper" at the grocery store.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 7, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> lol I wonder if ole harvick always answers "paper" at the grocery store.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 7, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> lol I wonder if ole harvick always answers "paper" at the grocery store.



With this face I bet he does


----------



## K80Shooter (Jun 7, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> so does harvick having "relations" with horse face count as beastiality?



It makes no difference to me; I'm not a fan of either of them.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 8, 2011)

nickel back said:


> why would anybody take up for someone that acts like KB?
> 
> I was brought up that guys that acted as he does week in and week out,could use a good butt kicking.



like I said

now folks are talking about  KH wife is ugly.......


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 8, 2011)

nickel back said:


> now folks are talking about  KH wife is ugly.......



Neigh...neigh...


----------



## Mark Brooks (Jun 8, 2011)

Three words on the TV Panels of all 4 RCR Cup Cars this weekend:

*WORTH EVERY DIME*

Think Kyle will get the message


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Mark Brooks said:


> Three words on the TV Panels of all 4 RCR Cup Cars this weekend:
> 
> *WORTH EVERY DIME*
> 
> Think Kyle will get the message



i don't think he cares one bit and kb will probably beat every one of them.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 8, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> i don't think he cares one bit and kb will probably beat every one of them.



Yea, sure he don't care, Kyle don't want to mess with any oif the RCR guys, including the owners, I think that's been proven.


----------



## tcward (Jun 8, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> lol I wonder if ole harvick always answers "paper" at the grocery store.



That is a CLASSIC!


----------



## tcward (Jun 8, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Yea, sure he don't care, Kyle don't want to mess with any oif the RCR guys, including the owners, I think that's been proven.



No he don't! I think everyone should bow to the Really Crappy Racing boys!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 8, 2011)

Really?   Is that all you got?   you just mad cause your girl got beat up.  Seriously man, you got to admit, Kyle is Skeered.  
nothing wrong with being a fan but being STUPID is a different story. If Harvick had gotten beat up by Roush for running his trap, then I'd have said LOL LOL LOL, my boy got beat up by Grandpa Jones.  Cause I don't care who you are that's just embarassing.  It wouldn't be so bad if he actually BACKED UP that big mouth.  But on the contrary, he hits cars after the race is over, then runs away, and then forgets his manners and smarts off to an elder and got BEAT DOWN for it. Even you TC have to admit that's funny.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 8, 2011)

I figured the root cause of Kurt's drinking problem was probably little brother Kyle. It stands to reason if he was your little brother, your parents would whip your butt about every day for whipping his butt every day. And, with that mouth of his, ain't no way you could get thru the day without whipping his butt.


----------



## Holton (Jun 9, 2011)

While I do appreciate Kyles driving ability, I will never forgive him for trashing that Gibson Guitar in Victory lane. 

A rich punk.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 9, 2011)

A punk is a punk.


----------



## K80 (Jun 9, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> A punk is a punk.



What is the difference in kyle running his mouth and you running yours?  A punk is a punk..... 

Bias over flows the race fans cup of logic...

Sometimes it is hard to be a racing fan after reading some of the nascar themed threads in the sports forum.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 9, 2011)

The difference is not just running his mouth, but his actions. You've never met me so you don't know if I'm a punk or not.  Sorry to punk out your boy Kylie, but truth is truth.  Plus I ain't never been beat up by a 65 yr old man on TV either. So that makes him a WIMPY PUNK.


----------



## K80 (Jun 10, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> The difference is not just running his mouth, but his actions. You've never met me so you don't know if I'm a punk or not.  Sorry to punk out your boy Kylie, but truth is truth.  Plus I ain't never been beat up by a 65 yr old man on TV either. So that makes him a WIMPY PUNK.



True I haven't met you but the post you make about racing do make you come across as a punk but don't feel bad because so do several others around here. I think it is steem from being biased towards one driver.  

KB is not "my boy".


----------



## riprap (Jun 10, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> The difference is not just running his mouth, but his actions. You've never met me so you don't know if I'm a punk or not.  Sorry to punk out your boy Kylie, but truth is truth.  Plus I ain't never been beat up by a 65 yr old man on TV either. So that makes him a WIMPY PUNK.



Would you have thought more of Kyle if he would have given RC the beatdown? No, you would have said he beat up an old man. What would make you feel better about the situation?


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jun 10, 2011)

riprap said:


> Would you have thought more of Kyle if he would have given RC the beatdown? No, you would have said he beat up an old man. What would make you feel better about the situation?



This is the same KB that said "someone better keep me away from Denny Hamlin after this race" (in a very whiny voice mind you) so if he were anyone that was going to lay one on someone he would have done it.  He would have whooped Denny Hamlin without the whining and crying.  He would have climbed out of his car and ground K Harvick into the ground.  In short, if he had a set big enough to handle RC then he would have handled RC.  Instead he's crying on the Speed channel and saying Nascar will take care of it.  He can drive, but he's a punk little girl....


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Jun 10, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ryano, please don't stop this thread, it's very entertaining to see the handfull of Busch lovers and Gibbs lovers to try and defend their driver/owner for (((retardation.)))  Funny really.
> 
> You know what I'd like to see, Gibbs try to punch, Harvick or Burton or Bowyer.  That'd be funny, but Gibbs won't he's too worried bout the NFL lockout.


Come on emu bash busch all you want. This does make you sound like a punk.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 10, 2011)

riprap said:


> Would you have thought more of Kyle if he would have given RC the beatdown? No, you would have said he beat up an old man. What would make you feel better about the situation?



To be honest with you, anybody busting him in his big buck teeth would have been funny.  But the ONE thing that would make me feel better about the situation, if Busch had actually fought back.  But it just goes to show that Busch is a scared little cry baby punk.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 10, 2011)

K80 said:


> True I haven't met you but the post you make about racing do make you come across as a punk but don't feel bad because so do several others around here. I think it is steem from being biased towards one driver.
> 
> KB is not "my boy".



You got that right, there are many one here (hint, hint) that do sound like punks.  

I think that any driver including Harvick that will run other cars down after the race and then not get out and drive thru that car on pit road and RUN to his hauler to avoid a butt whoopin, that he asked for is a punk. Harvick has never run from a fight, and yes Rex loves to point out that Harvick kept his helmet on, BUT HE STILL GOT OUT.  So I don't know your definition of a punk but that's mine. If bashing on Busch makes me a punk, then that's fine, I be a punk.


----------



## K80 (Jun 10, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> You got that right, there are many one here (hint, hint) that do sound like punks.
> 
> I think that any driver including Harvick that will run other cars down after the race and then not get out and drive thru that car on pit road and RUN to his hauler to avoid a butt whoopin, that he asked for is a punk. Harvick has never run from a fight, and yes Rex loves to point out that Harvick kept his helmet on, BUT HE STILL GOT OUT.  So I don't know your definition of a punk but that's mine. If bashing on Busch makes me a punk, then that's fine, I be a punk.



It has nothing about who you bash but has more to do with how you converse with others about racing.

Whether or not kyle is a punk is not a concern of mine.


----------



## fireman1501 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bush was just letting harvick know that the idiot was not supposed to park the car there after the race.  And harvick winning a championship what a joke.  Kyle won more races in one season than harvick won in his career i think the numbers will really show this.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 10, 2011)

fireman1501 said:


> Bush was just letting harvick know that the idiot was not supposed to park the car there after the race.  And harvick winning a championship what a joke.  Kyle won more races in one season than harvick won in his career i think the numbers will really show this.



Man, I seriously hope you're on meds. Harvick has more than 8 wins, which is the most Busch won in a season.
Here's a number for you, Kyle won 8 races last year, and Harvick won 3, yet Harvick finished 3 in the points and Busch finished 10th.  Those 8 races really helped in the chase didn't they. 

Yea and then the sissy runs to his hauler and hides till help arrives, glad no one got hurt on pit road by the REAL IDIOT.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 10, 2011)

K80 said:


> It has nothing about who you bash but has more to do with how you converse with others about racing.
> 
> Whether or not kyle is a punk is not a concern of mine.



And the way you try to make a point proves what you said about some on here.  HELLO POT, THIS IS THE KETTLE!  

I'm is a punk I reckon, I like to converse on here, but sometimes, I like to just read stupid posts (hint, hint).  I guess this forum has punks and whiners, the punk criticizes the retarded action of an idiot(Busch), and then there are the whiners who get mad cause there idiot driver(Busch) gets picked on. I'm a punk, so what dat make you?  Punk or whiner?


----------



## K80 (Jun 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> And the way you try to make a point proves what you said about some on here.  HELLO POT, THIS IS THE KETTLE!
> 
> I'm is a punk I reckon, I like to converse on here, but sometimes, I like to just read stupid posts (hint, hint).  I guess this forum has punks and whiners, the punk criticizes the retarded action of an idiot(Busch), and then there are the whiners who get mad cause there idiot driver(Busch) gets picked on. I'm a punk, so what dat make you?  Punk or whiner?



It makes me someone that is almost ashamed of admitting on the forums that I'm a race fan....


----------



## riprap (Jun 11, 2011)

K80 said:


> It makes me someone that is almost ashamed of admitting on the forums that I'm a race fan....



What in the world does the way someone's wife looks or another dental records have anything to do with this topic. Both guys in this debate used bad judgement and all that can be expected is that this will result is Kyle Busch's attitude to change and cooler head will prevail.

BTW, I bet most guys would be proud to have Kevin Harvick's wife. Everyone talks big behind the keyboard.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 11, 2011)

They have to STOOP to the level of running down another's wife. Sad really. You're right , it does me sad to admit to being a race fan sometimes, but then again, those guys are probably jealous. Most on here would get upset if someone called their wife a horse, but they do it here because they know Harvick can't see em and isn't on here. Kinda like Busch, they hide behind the keyboard, and really can'tfind any other thing to say. I don't blame Kyle's wife for him being a moron, also don't think that having a hot wife means your cool.  Like I said, to me a woman that is FAITHFUL, and supportive is more important than one that's hot and could care less about you other than your pay check. 
K80, don't be a hater bro, maybe Kyle will learn his lesson. I hope so, cause he's a great driver and has POTENTIAL to be one of the best. If he don't get beat up REALLY bad before then.  Maybe he needs to tals to brother Kurt how the broken nose from Jimmy Spencer, IMPACTED his life.(no pun intended)


----------



## K80 (Jun 11, 2011)

riprap said:


> What in the world does the way someone's wife looks or another dental records have anything to do with this topic. Both guys in this debate used bad judgement and all that can be expected is that this will result is Kyle Busch's attitude to change and cooler head will prevail.



I don't understand why folks stoop to those levels but it is the main reason I don't talk about racing much around here.



> BTW, I bet most guys would be proud to have Kevin Harvick's wife. Everyone talks big behind the keyboard.


So true.  Its about like those fat momma jokes, I've learned over the years that the ones that were the worst about using those jokes had the fatest moms.


----------



## fireman1501 (Jun 11, 2011)

Starting line up for pocono  kyle bush is starting ahead of harvick like always.


----------



## specialk (Jun 11, 2011)

don't think so.....don't care either.....jr's in front of them both


----------



## fireman1501 (Jun 11, 2011)

specialk said:


> don't think so.....don't care either.....jr's in front of them both



them bush brothers i dont know witch one is best kurt are kyle.  kurt bush is on the pole.


----------



## specialk (Jun 11, 2011)

fireman1501 said:


> them bush brothers i dont know witch one is *worst* kurt are kyle.  kurt bush is on the pole.



fixed it for ya'


----------



## tcward (Jun 11, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> She doesn't look that bad from this angle...



That ain't her---not enough GUM line!


----------



## tcward (Jun 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> The difference is not just running his mouth, but his actions. You've never met me so you don't know if I'm a punk or not.  Sorry to punk out your boy Kylie, but truth is truth.  Plus I ain't never been beat up by a 65 yr old man on TV either. So that makes him a WIMPY PUNK.



Kyle is a punk and Kevin Harvick is the best driver to ever sit down in a race car. You can now close the thread Emu...


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 11, 2011)

I didn't start it, TC.  

fireman, what does that mean, It ain't where you start but where you finish.  we'll see where Kylie is at end of race.


----------

